# Wash Ct House, OH - Dusty YM Loves Everything



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14359634

Dusty is a 1 year old German Shepherd.Neutered UTD on shots and house broke. Very friendly and loves everything.Contact Bob at 1-740-335-6630 or 1-740-572-0656

Fayette Co DW


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WOWSA he's a sharp lookin boy !


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll say, very handsome indeed!!!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow!

Bumping the handsome boy.

~Kristin


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW is right!!! He's one good looking boy! Look at that face...











Is there help available for him?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

bump for the handsome guy!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

He sounds like he will be such a great addition to any family. I wish he were closer.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for this handsome guy.

Is anyone working on him????


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for this sweetheart


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump for Mr. beautiful!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## RAD GSD (Aug 6, 2009)

I just called, and this beautiful boy has already been adopted.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------

